# Michelle's Journal



## MrsMiche (Mar 15, 2004)

Ok, here goes!   My primary goal is to lose body fat.  I'm 5'10", 160lbs, size 8/10.  I don't know my body fat percentage.  I have a cable weight machine and dumbbells.   I'm quite a novice so I'm not up on all of the proper terminology for various exercises so please help me out.   Any and all input greatly appreciated!!

Monday 3/15 Workout:  The number of reps on a couple of the exercises were a couple less for the 2nd and/or 3rd set.

Standing leg curls (hamstrings): 3x5x40lbs each leg, 3x15x30lbs

Barbell Curl (biceps):  I don't have a barbell so I hold 2 dumbbells in front of me.    3x8x20lbs in each hand

Leg extensions (quads):  3x8x100lbs

Lat pulldowns (lats/upper back):  3x7x70lbs, 3x6x60lbs

One leg calf raise (calves):  3x23 each leg (no weights)

Cable rows (lats):  3x10x100lbs  - should I be doing these overhand or underhand??

Leg press (quads):  3x20x180lbs

Seated dumbbell curl (biceps):  3x7x20lbs, 3x6x15lbs  (I do the 20lbs to fatigue and then grab the 15lbs and continue to fatigue again.  Then on the next set I start over with the 20lbs.)

Standing calves (calves):  3x40x40lbs  (For this I put 20lbs on each shoulder - no calf machine.)

Deadlift (lower back/hamstrings):  3x15x25lbs  (planning to up this to 30lbs next time)

Cardio:  step aerobics interval tape - 40mins.


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 15, 2004)

I'll post today's diet tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome! Dont forget to post your diet, thats super important!


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 15, 2004)

Forgot to add - for the calf raises I hold 3 seconds in the up position.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Michelle!  great to see a journal started! awesome idea!  best of luck!

do you have any sort of current training split that you are following?


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, I'm doing a 2 day split (I think it's called).  So I do half my body on day 1 and the other half on day 2.  And I do each half twice a week.  So it looks something like Mon - day 1, Tues - day 2, Thurs - day 1, Fri - day 2.  The second half of the week I don't have set in stone yet.  It could either be Thurs/Fri, Thurs/Sat, or Fri/Sat.  So far I've just been varying it week to week as far as the exact days goes.


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 15, 2004)

And I've been doing cardio 6 days/wk in addition to the above, but I'm thinking maybe I should change it to 5 days so that I'll have 2 complete rest days.  Or not?  Pros and cons??


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 16, 2004)

Monday's food:

Meal #1:  2 tblsp oats, 1 scoop whey

---Workout

Meal #2:  1/4c oats, 1/4c all bran, 2 scoops whey, 3/4c berries, 1/2 tblsp walnuts

Meal #3:  Romaine, spinach, tomato, 1/2c tuna, 1 tblsp low-fat dressing, 2 egg whites

Meal #4:  2 tsp peanut butter, 1/2 apple, 3/4c total protein cereal (dry), 2 egg whites, 1/4c tuna, 1 high fiber tortilla

Meal #5:  3/4c chicken, 1/2 sweet potato, 2c broccoli, 1 teasp olive oil

Meal #6:  1/4c oats, 1 scoop whey, 1/4c berries, 1/2 protein bar


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 16, 2004)

Tuesday, March 16

Workout:

Dumbbell chest press (chest):  3x14x30lbs each hand

Side lateral raise (shoulders):  3x15x20lbs each hand

Crunches (abs):  3x90 (no weights)

Seated dumbbell overhead press (shoulders):  3x11x20lbs each hand

Tricep push back (triceps):  3x15x25lbs each hand

Dumbbell ped flyes (chest):  3x11x30lbs each hand

Overhead tricep extensions (triceps):  1x19x30lbs, 2x12x35lbs

Reverse crunches (abs):  Don't know if what I do is really a reverse crunch or not.  I lift my legs straight up and hold for 3 seconds and repeat.  3x30 (no weight)

Pelvic lifts:  3x30 (no weight)


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok, so I'm shooting for 1750 cals/day 5 days/wk and 2100 cals/day 2 days/wk for refeeds. Should I even be doing refees?  My primary goal is fat loss.  I've read the refeed sticky several times.  I believe it says a refeed should be 25-50% OVER *maintenance* calories?!  That would be a boat load of calories.  Should I really be doing that or is my current plan good?


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 16, 2004)

Shoot!  I knew I was forgetting something.  Tuesday's workout also included cardio.  Treadmill, highest incline, 5min warm-up, then 3mins walking, 2mins running, repeat.  45mins total.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

ok as for cardio- 5 or 6 days is even TOO much!!  
3-4 days max is all that is needed. I would opt for 3 days of HIIT style cardio for the most benefit. 

about mondays food : 
it looks good, although I would drop the walnuts post workout. you dont want any fats at this time. move them with another meal in the day. 
also, Id drop that protein bar(even if was only half) - they are all junk. also remove those oats/berries in meal 6- you want to limit carbs in your last meal unless u had just worked out. add in more fiberous veggies.

you can defintly try that with your calories for a while and see how your body responds. If it works-stick to it. I think its a great idea to have once higher calories day a week at least to get your metabolism back up from dieting. 
cycling calories works very well.


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok, so I guess what I'm doing is more "calorie cycling" than it is "refeeding" because my carbs aren't really that low to begin with?

It will be a definite challenge for me to get my meal #6 in line.  That's the time of day when I really want something sweet-tasting.  Broccoli at 8:30pm?  Yum - LOL!  I'll think of something....  Chocolate is another challenge of mine - and that's the excuse for the protein bar - better than chocolate, but still junk.  Dang!  Maybe I'll have to try some chocolate flavored whey.


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh, but on my higher calorie days I'm also eating more higher GI carbs.  Bad move?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

what sort of carbs on your higher calorie day? 

and yes its more calorie cycling. it will work great-at least it should you can tweak when needed! 
hmmm cures for the evening sweet tooth-
sugar free jello
or chocolate whey protein is great, add in some natural peanut butter for a yummy "treat" (tastes like). 
or else cottage cheese with nat pb mixed together then slighty frozen is veryy good! (I just tried this a couple weeks ago-someones idea here). 
for a better version of hot chocolate- mix a tablespoon or so of pure cocoa with water, then microwave until heated, add in 2 packs of splenda and 1T. half/half. very good!


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions!!  I'll trying that cocoa tonight I think!

As far as the carbs go - for example things like whole wheat soft pretzels, non-fat cornbread, cereal (NON-high protein), etc.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 16, 2004)

I think that this will be ok. try it for a while. it should shock your metabolism and be beneficial. only make it ONE day though!  
and make sure that you have a protein source with those higher GI carbs!


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok, will do on the one day.  That's what I ended up doing last week anyway so I'll just continue that.  Thanks!


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 17, 2004)

Tuesday food:

This was my calorie/carb "up" day.

Meal #1:  1 scoop whey, 1/4c oats, 1/2 apple

----Workout

Meal #2:  whole wheat cornbread (nonfat), 2 scoops whey,  3/4c berries

Meal #3:  whole wheat soft pretzel, 1/2c chicken, salad (romaine, spinach, tomato), 1/2c broccoli

Meal #4:  3/4c Total Protein cereal, 1/4c oats, 1 scoop whey, 1 tblsp raisins

Meal #5:  1/2c whole wheat sphagetti, 1/4 c red beans, 1/2c ground turkey

Meal #6:  2c broccoli, protein shake

Snack:  "diet" cocoa - 25cals, 4g carb, 2g sugar, 1g fiber, 30%dv calcium.    Is this horrible?


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 17, 2004)

Wednesday workout:

55mins step aerobic intervals


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

MrsMiche  --  You're in good hands with AJ.

Keep up the hard work cause, in the end, it def. pays off


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 17, 2004)

if thats your carb up day then it looks good! do you know the total macronutrients? 
and no the "snack" diet cocoa is fine! 

55 mins cardio though??  I really feel this is overkill. I would for for 40mins max moderate pace cardio or 25mins intervals (much better IMO)


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 18, 2004)

I used to do 90mins of cardio a day so I'm having trouble getting used to this reduced schedule!!!

And no, I didn't calculate my macronutrient breakdown.  Is there a certain breakdown I should be aiming for on an "up" day?


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 18, 2004)

Wednesday's food:

Meal #1:  1/2 apple, 4 egg whites

---Workout

Meal #2:  1/4c oats, 1/4c all bran, 1 scoop whey, 3/4c berries

Meal #3:  1/2c tuna, 1/2tblsp low-fat mayo, 1/2 whole wheat pita, 1/4 apple, 1 teasp pb, salad (romaine, spinach, tomato, 2 egg whites, 1 tblsp low-fat dressing)

Meal #4:  1/8c oats, 1/4c Total Protein cereal, 1/4c all bran, 1/3c berries, 1 sccop whey, 1 tblsp walnuts

Meal #5:  3/4c round steak, 1/2 sweet potato, 2c broccoli, 2 fish oil caps

Meal #6: 1/4c round steak, 1/2c Hoods Carb Countdown yogurt (no sugars), diet cocoa, 1/4 c Total Protein (I know I shouldn't have eaten the cereal in meal #6 - ugh).


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 18, 2004)

Thursday workout:

The number of reps on a couple of the exercises were a couple less for the 2nd and/or 3rd set.  I had to make a 10lb decrease on the lat pulldowns and cable rows due to a chronic injury that is flaring.  Hopefully I'll increase them again next week.  Made gains in several other exercises though.

Standing leg curls (hamstrings): 3x6x40lbs each leg, 3x20x30lbs

Barbell Curl (biceps): I don't have a barbell so I hold 2 dumbbells in front of me. 3x8x20lbs in each hand

Leg extensions (quads): 3x9x100lbs

Lat pulldowns (lats/upper back):  3x15x60lbs

One leg calf raise (calves): 3x27 each leg (no weights) 3ct hold

Cable rows (lats): 3x15x90lbs 

Leg press (quads): 3x20x180lbs

Seated dumbbell curl (biceps): 3x8x20lbs, 3x7x15lbs (I do the 20lbs to fatigue and then grab the 15lbs and continue to fatigue again. Then on the next set I start over with the 20lbs.)

Standing calves (calves): 3x45x40lbs (For this I put 20lbs on each shoulder - no calf machine.)  3ct hold.

Deadlift (lower back/hamstrings): 1x15x25lbs, 2x12x30lbs each hand 

Cardio:  35mins Tae Bo  (It's on my list of things to do to look into the HIIT).


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm thinking I may need to switch from a 2 day split to a 3 day split (4-5 days/wk - not sure which).  The issue is my current split is taking me 1hr 20mins to complete not counting the cardio, and I've read on here that you shouldn't go over 60mins at a time.  Sound like I should switch??


----------



## atherjen (Mar 18, 2004)

Well if it were me, personally I would switch to a 3 day split, I feel you can hit each muscle group more intensly that way! 
your diet for yestarday looked great! 
as for calculating everything on your "up" day, thats not needed at all, just eat until your satisfied


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 21, 2004)

Just popping in to say I'm still here.  Haven't missed a workout and am still eating "clean", but there's a family crisis going on and I don't have the time to spend on posting everything right now.  I'll be back soon!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope everything is ok Michelle!! Take care and my best wishes with the situation!


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok, things have settled down enough now so I'm back!  (Looooooooooong story involving my sister and bil.)  Anyhow, I did switch to a 3-day split as of Monday, and that seems to be working out well.  Each day takes me 50-60mins to complete (just the lifting portion - not including cardio), so that seems about right.  I'm doing it 5 days week (M, T, W, F, Sat).  Sun is a rest day and Th is either a rest day or a just cardio day.

Friday workout:

Quads, hams, calves

1.  One leg calf raise - 3ct hold, 3x30reps

2.  Leg extension - 3x11x100lbs

3.  Standing leg curl - 3x10x40lbs, 3x20x30lbs

4.  Deadlift - 3x13x70lbs

5.  Leg press - 3x20x180lbs

6. Standing calves (on step) - 3x60reps

Cardio - 30mins tae bo


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

What about your glutes?


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 26, 2004)

Dunno!  Tell me what I should be doing, please!


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 26, 2004)

I got my split from BFFM, and I just double checked and glutes are not listed!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

Reverse hypers, lunges, band squat thrushes......The last one is weird looking!!!!

You take your bands...wrap around one side of a poll (close to the floor) squat down, grab the ends of the band (left hand holding left side of band and the other for the right hand), Hold the bands FIRMLY towards your pelvic region and walk out as far as you can yet still have control of your balance......then you squat as if you were sitting down in a seat, quickly stand using the heals of your feet, and thrust your hips while squeezing your glutes forward.  This goes pretty quick and you wont to do at leat 30 reps  .....3 or 4 sets should suffice........


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

The bands should be between your legs the entire time.  Like when you're walking out, you're walking out while the bands are in between your inner thighs.........

I'll see if there are pics of this routine out their.  This is something my PT and I thought up ....so chances are, I may not be able to find pics of this...Sorry.....

I can say it works though and YOU'LL def. feel them the next day, if not later on the same day


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 26, 2004)

Sounds good, thanks!  I don't have any bands - any particular kind I should look for?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I think you can get them from

www.jumpstretch.com


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

You cannot get these bands from your local stores...You'll need to buy them online.   These are REALLY thick so they won't snap!!!!

You can do SO many routines with them...I also like doing leg kicks using the bands....awesome!!!!


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 27, 2004)

Friday food:

#1:  2tblsp oats, 1/2scoop whey, 1/2 apple, 1 egg white

---workout

#2:  1/4 c oats, 1/4c all bran, 1 sccop whey, 3/4c berries

#3:  salad (romaine, spinach, tomato), 3/4c chicken, 1 egg white, 1 tblsp low-fat dressing, 1/4 apple, 1 teasp pb

#4:  carb countdown yogurt, 1/4c chicken, 1 scoop whey, 1cup Total Protein, 1/4c berries, 1/2 tblsp walnuts

#5:  1/2c turkey breast (not lunchmeat), 1/2c cottage cheese, 1c broccoli, 1/2 sweet potato, 1 fish oil cap

#6:  carb countdown yogurt, diet cocoa, 1c broccoli, 1/2c turkey, 1 fish oil cap


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

Michelle diet looks great!  
you may want to add in a few moe fish caps though. aim for at least 5/day!


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 28, 2004)

Saturday workout:

Shoulders, biceps, triceps

1.  Side lateral raise - 3x15x20lbs, 3x15x15lbs

2.  Dumbbell overhead press - 3x14x20lbs each hand

3.  Barbell curl (substituting dumbbells) - 3x7x40lbs, 3x9x30lbs

4.  Tricep pushbacks - 1x20x25lbs, 2x15x30lbs

5.  Seated dumbbell curl - 3x7x20lbs, 3x9x15lbs

6.  Overhead tricep extension - 3x19x35lbs

Cardio - highest incline treadmill - warm up 5 mins, run 3&1/2mins, walk 1&1/2mins, repeat 5 more times, cool down 5 mins.  Total: 45mins.


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 28, 2004)

Saturday food:

#1:  2tblsp oats, 1/2scoop whey, 1 apple

----workout

#2:  1/4c oats, 1/4c all bran, 3/4c berries, 1scoop whey, 6 egg whites

#3:  1/2 whole wheat pita, 1/2c tuna, 1 tblsp low-fat mayo, onion, mustard, 1 apple, 1 teasp pb

#4:  1/2c cottage cheese, 1c total protein cereal, 1tblsp walnuts

#5:  1c broccoli, 3/4c salmon, 1/2 sweet potato, 1/2c total protein

#6:  diet cocoa, salad (spinach, romaine, tomato), 1/2c salmon, carb countdown yogurt


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 28, 2004)

Sunday:

Rest


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 28, 2004)

I'm getting very discouraged here.  I'm spending a large amount of time and effort on this (exercise and diet) and if anything my body is looking worse - it appears I have added a little bit of fat around my abdomen and hips.  I'm not sure of the exact time frame but it's been about 6weeks since I started working on the progressive strength training so I should be seeing some results or at LEAST staying the same.  I should NOT have to work THIS hard to move BACKWARDS in progress.  <sigh>  So, WHAT am I doing wrong??  Am I just plain eating too dang much????  According to BFFM I could maintain at around 2600cals/day.  And yet here I am *gaining* at 800 LESS than that.  (And it's NOT all muscle judging by my appearance).  Please help me before I go insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Have you taken any measurements with a tape measure?  Or are you going by the scale?  Sometimes when we begin working out, we will gain weight at first on the scale.  This is because the muscle will weigh more than fat.  Also have you been doing a complete food diary listing the macros on what you are eatting to be sure you are actually taken in the amounts listed?

Please don't get discourage.  We can help you figure this out.  There's lots of good peeps on here full of info to help you along.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi Michelle! Cheer up hunnie!  
great advice Jodie!! 
have you take measurments? are your clothes fitting different? dont rely on the scale.. muscle weighs more than fat so sometimes the scale wont budge but your measurments and feeling of clothes will. 
also do not despair, progres takes time! be patient and it will all pay off. 
as for you feeling that you have add fat around your abdomen, are you taking in extra sodium? that leads to water weight gain and makes you feel puffier as well. 
how many days of cardio are you doing right now? I see 45min sessions! yikes, could be too much! when are you doing it? not around your weight training I hope... 

hang in there woman!


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MrsMiche *_
> I'm getting very discouraged here.  I'm spending a large amount of time and effort on this (exercise and diet) and if anything my body is looking worse - it appears I have added a little bit of fat around my abdomen and hips.  I'm not sure of the exact time frame but it's been about 6weeks since I started working on the progressive strength training so I should be seeing some results or at LEAST staying the same.  I should NOT have to work THIS hard to move BACKWARDS in progress.  <sigh>  So, WHAT am I doing wrong??  Am I just plain eating too dang much????  According to BFFM I could maintain at around 2600cals/day.  And yet here I am *gaining* at 800 LESS than that.  (And it's NOT all muscle judging by my appearance).  Please help me before I go insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


God, this sounds exactly like me.


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 28, 2004)

The scale has stayed the same, which doesn't surprise me, but I'm also measuring with a tape measure and no progress there either - in fact there have been slight increases in my saddlebag area, my waist, and my gut.  No increases in sodium to my knowledge. 

So are you saying that if I were to, say, cut my cardio in half, I might actually see BETTER results?  I just don't get it, please explain how/why?!?!  And I'm doing it immediately following my weight training - is that an issue?  I do cardio 5-6days/wk.  Prior to getting serious about weight training, I was doing cardio for 60-90mins/day 6days/wk (and weight training about 35min 3x/wk).  So I've already cut WAY back on my cardio because now I'm doing 30-45mins day 5-6x/wk.  The whole reason I made the switch to more weights and less cardio is to try to get my body fat down and slim up a bit more.    

Someone told me recently that if I wanna look like a runner (thin), then I should TRAIN like a runner.  UGH.  There are so many different philosophies - I don't care WHAT I have to do (besides starve and be unhealthy) - I just wanna know what WORKS.

I haven't been calculating my macronutrient breakdown, but looking back at my journal I can't imagine I would need more protein unless I went to something like carb cycling and some no carb days.....?

I'm starting to think maybe I just work too hard and am too rigid with my eating, OR I just didn't draw the genetic card that I want!

Thanks to all for your patience with my continued ranting!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 28, 2004)

Michelle,

By tracking your macros, you can find out if you are eatting the right amount of calories and the breakdown of each for carb, protein, fats.  It's usually in the diet where the issues begin.  Jodi has a good site in the cut, bulking sticky that can give you a breakdown of the foods you eat.  Try keeping track of that for a few days to see if your getting too much or too little of something...


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 28, 2004)

Oh, I AM counting my calories.  Everything that goes into my mouth gets written down on a big tablet that I keep on my counter next to the fridge.  I've been doing that for literally YEARS.  It gets old but I'd more than likely be about 300lbs now if I wasn't counting my calories.  So it's not a question of counting them - it's a question of HOW MANY should I be eating?  

I've only changed my diet for the better (gave up cookies/sweets as of January) and eating ever more protein instead.  Aside from the calorie issue, do I still need to count my macros and if so what is the magic ratio??! :-D   *Given a diet very similar to what I've been posting in my journal entries*, would some sort of tweak in the macros really make enough of a difference to start seeing progress?  It just doesn't seem like there is that much there to change unless I were to go to a very low carb plan??


----------



## MrsMiche (Mar 28, 2004)

I'll go back and read that sticky again tomorrow.  Just not in the mood right now!  ::::crank, crank, crank:::::::::


----------



## atherjen (Mar 28, 2004)

hmmmm how about trying something like this: 
one training days (weights) stick to the menu that you have been. but on rest days cut out the carbs in two of the meals. 
just to kinda shock your body a bit  see how that goes. 

are you doing any HIIT cardio? (intervals) ? Im going to suggest making 3 of your cardio sessions like that, for 25-30mins and then add 1 more cardio session if you "must" (really dont think you need it) but makie it mod pace, 40mins. 

keep you head up girlie! theres ways to bust through plateaus!


----------



## Akateros (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi, Michelle --

The unfortunate thing is that what "works" varies, from slightly to widely, from person to person -- and even in the _same_ person, depending what you're doing.

And yes, if you want to look like a runner, all lean and wiry, you do need to train like one, unless you are one of those born bony. Runners, generally, also thrive better on a diet higher in carbs and lower in protein than those who focus on strength training. (At least, I did when I was doing a lot of distance running. When I took up lifting, without initially changing my diet, there was a certain amount of fat increase at first.)

HIIT cardio is a great option, too. Kicks butt, with the added bonus of not taking as long.

Looking at your diet, I'd say, since you aren't carb cycling and also aren't taking your calories down terribly low, that a refeed is probably unnecessary (although a weekly "cheat" or so might help with sanity and most likely wouldn't affect general progress). Atherjen's suggestion of dropping carbs in the last few meals on "off"-training days might be productive; it was for me, and isn't terribly painful. I've also found that a general lack of carbs in the final meal always seems to be a good idea for my bod.

When I tried the straight BFFM plan, I also gained some weight and bodyfat. (Which was not, at the time, a dreadful thing, as I put on some muscle as well.) After reading some John Berardi, I started separating carbs and fat ("play in separate rooms, boys!") and that had almost immediate positive results. My meals now are either a combination of protein and carbs, low-fat, or protein and fibrous carbs (green or low-cal veg) and high-fat -- so with the second sort, I'll have either a fatty protein (salmon, e.g.) or another source of essential fats.

For a sweet final meal, my current favourite is egg whites, beaten to a meringue with Splenda, and possibly drizzled with some Splenda-sweetened syrup. More complicated options include a kind of souffle-cake affair made of grated, drained zucchini or canned pumpkin, with the Splenda'd beaten whites folded in, and baked (a bit more bulk to these ones!) You can even simply microwave or scramble the whites and add the syrup, or a combo of Splenda and spices (eg cinnamon) and maybe a sprinkle of Butter Buds. I found this a bit too Spartan for my tastes, but then even in my extremity I am only here for the food. Or, of course, there's always sugar-free Jello. A rather pleasant thing to do with that is to mix the package up with the cup of boiling water, and let that stand to cool off a bit. Meanwhile, mix up a couple servings (whatever your serving is) of vanilla whey with cold water, and then stir into the Jello mix. Chill until set. Voila! two servings of creamy dessert-type protein stuff! Often separates into attractive layers, too.


----------



## Akateros (Mar 29, 2004)

Oh, thought of something else. In my experience, the macros matter _more_ than the calories. I can usually maintain on at least a couple or three hundred more cals per day if I've got my macro balance right for whatever the metabolism happens to fancy at the moment, and if the sources of those calories are clean and for the most part unprocessed.


----------

